
Its Electric Grid Under Strain, California Turns to Batteries - edward
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/09/03/business/energy-environment/california-electricity-blackout-battery.html
======
rjmunro
There's 2 important measures of a battery storage system. How much power can
it give you (kw) and how much energy can it store (kwh) when it is full, which
tells you how long it will last. Articles like this seem to jump between the
2, not realising they are different things.

